# Snow Plowing



## drRapier (Oct 9, 2008)

Can a dirt road be plowed?


----------



## DarrylS (Oct 10, 2008)

...I've lived in Wisconsin for more years than I'd like to admit. I moved to Florida 8 years ago but I owned a home with a dirt road in northern Wisconsin. We'd get snowfalls of 25 to 30 inches at a time every year. Yes you can plow a dirt road. Just set the blade a bit above the grade and you're good to go...


----------



## Adk Rebel (Oct 11, 2008)

Like Darryl says, yes, you can.

Two suggestions. For the first snowfall, set the feet on your plow to raise it up off of the ground an inch or two until the ground freezes up or you'll end up plowing more dirt than snow. The other pointer would be to not plow the first couple of inches and just pack it down until it sets up. Then plow to your hearts content.


----------



## Bearman405 (Oct 9, 2008)

Adk Rebel said:


> Like Darryl says, yes, you can.
> 
> Two suggestions. For the first snowfall, set the feet on your plow to raise it up off of the ground an inch or two until the ground freezes up or you'll end up plowing more dirt than snow. The other pointer would be to not plow the first couple of inches and just pack it down until it sets up. Then plow to your hearts content.


Dirt roads are easlier to plow then pavement. The above two suggestions are right on.............


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

In the fall, walk the road with a shovel and long pry bar to rid yourself of those "nasty rocks" that grow and will catch the bottom of your blade. If you can, make your road as wide as possible when you start in the fall- it will get narrower. After you get your packed down road, remember to again lower the blade or you will find with some years a melt that will give you 8" of slush.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

They are right on first couple snows let it freeze up/if you plow it, set the blade a couple inchs with the plow feet. I plow a 4 mile long drive, it is a dirt drive and no issue after it freezes. I take off the plow feet. All ok till late jan-feb then narrows a lot so I have a V plow to break a lane each way then a pull behind tractor mount blower to keep it wide enough. Banks are at least 5 ft tall. On the 15 of this mo 1 day ago 8 more inchs of snow it was gone this am on the drive ! but still 2-3 feet in the woods. It is a full time job in winter here.


----------

